# trzecia próbka z góry



## gubi

Inaczej: trzecia próbka (licząc) od góry

Poprawnie będzie: the third sample from up


----------



## Ben Jamin

Nie. The third sample from the top. Up znaczy "do góry" lub "w górę", nie "góra".
the third sample from up = *trzecia próbka od "do góry"*


----------



## gubi

Wie-elkie dzięki


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Nie. The third sample from the top. Up znaczy "do góry" lub "w górę", nie "góra".
> the third sample from up = *trzecia próbka od "do góry"*


 
oczywiście „from top”, ale „from up” tłumaczyłbym raczej „z wysokości” (z konotacjami religijnymi)…


----------



## Ben Jamin

Nigdy się nie spotkałem z takim zwrotem. Jeżeli już, to from above. Co na to "native speakers"?


----------



## NotNow

_From above_ is a common expression.  It means from God or from heaven.


----------



## Ben Jamin

NotNow said:


> _From above_ is a common expression.  It means from God or from heaven.


That's what I thought too. But I have never met "from up". Have you?


----------



## CharlesXavier

Neither have I. I think the best explanation is 'from the above' but that's only my humble opinion as non native speaking person.


----------



## NotNow

I haven't.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Hej kknd:
Masz odpowiedź na Twoją propozycję z "from up": does not exist in English, forget it.


----------



## kknd

ech… racja! ^^ pomyliłem tytuł (mariah carey – sent from up _above_).


----------

